# How to find a therapist?



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

After trying to solve my issues myself, with no success, I have decided to seek therapy but have no idea where to start.

I am not going to bash the NHS (I am from the UK), but I know the standards they have in my medical field and I am not happy with it, it isn't good. So I would not like to go on the NHS in case the same poor standard is applied.

As for private therapists I have been looking at a few I could travel too, but is it important I meet them before deciding? Or is that done in a first initial "assessment" session? Is there anything else important I should consider ?

Any advice is welcomed, thanks.


----------



## Observer (Jan 1, 2011)

Not so much advice but more reassurance that you are not alone in this. I’m also on the hunt for a good therapist but have no idea on where to begin looking. My doctor just ignores my requests to see a counsellor so I guess I have to take on the private option but don’t know what I should be looking for. I keep on coming across RELATE when I search for therapists but from what I read they seem more like relationships or personal issues rather than medical for depression or self-confidence. 

Are there certain requirements I should be looking for in a depression therapist? 



Good luck to you Durzo, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks observer. I do not know where to look either, I have 2 issues I want help with but not sure if they require different psychological backgrounds or treatment options... Really confused now lol.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, I'm not going to bash the NHS because they fixed my elbow and made sure I didn't die from going into shock, fainting and or losing my balance and hitting myself or something worse. But the way therapy is structured within the NHS is a bit odd. It can take a long time to get your doctor to put you on a waiting list for a counsellor and even then sometimes it just ends up down the "few sessions of CBT" route which may well work wonders for some people but not everyone is going to gel with that.

If you're in the UK, there are some very good therapists I can recommend depending on what the problems are and what the client wants to do or use the therapy session for. PM me for details.

It's absolutely fine to shop around for therapists and in many cases some therapists offer free consultations where they discuss what your requirements are. I can't speak for all therapists on that one but many do it. 

A lot will depend on the modality the therapist has been trained in. My own training was extensive and eclectic in various forms of therapy and the training remains an on going process despite the qualification as not only do I have a CPD requirement but I have to keep my masters at BACP and UKCP happy for at least three more years in terms of training and development and brushing up of existing skill sets. 

But, if someone mainly works in CBT, that's what they will use. Unless you give feedback that you'd rather try something else instead. Indeed, feedback is essential. Always let the therapist know how you're getting on, what you'd like more of, less of etc. We can't force change on anyone. It has to come from you. We're working with you not on you.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

The NHS are great for some things, but not for physiotherapy sadly. It is not the fault that all practitioners hired by them are poor, some are really really good, but the way the NHS works doesn't give them the time to treat people properly unfortunately.

Anyway I will PM you.


----------

